

Why your previous developer was terrible - jonathanbird
https://medium.com/p/506a06ae35ea?

======
bdfh42
When a new developer takes issue with decisions and practices adopted by their
predecessors I often worry (usually correctly) that they do not understand the
system/process/objectives.

With enlightenment comes an understanding of the choices already made. There
might still be a case for revision but any such revision is now more likely to
pay dividends.

